# Anon Blitz Helmet goggle suggestions



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the RED Mutiny which is the exact same helmet just a year older when RED was still around. I use Electric EG2's and they work well. I've also tried on the Anon M2's which work really well. I plan on buying a pair of M2's at some point. 

Pretty much any goggle will work with the Blitz due to the shape of the brim and such.


----------



## wakesk8atx (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice, I was thinking about the M2's I appreciate the info


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have the Smith I/O goggles... Fit great..


----------

